# Bridgeport mill on online auction -



## SEK_22Hornet (Nov 13, 2013)

I ran across this Bridgeport mill on an online auction site.  It is about 150 miles from me, and I'm debating whether or not I should bid on it. It is listed as missing some components and has obviously been sitting outside for a while.  It is also listed as being 440 volt 3 phase.  I have sent an email with a couple questions to the auction contact, so i may be able to find out some more info, but my first question is can anyone help me identify how old it might be and what model it is?  The only serial listed is Serial J94303.  Since I can't inspect it due to the distance, I'm trying to get a feel for what it might be worth, even if it is worn out (scrap price?).  Since it is listed as 440 volt, 3 phase, is it reasonable to believe the motor might be 220 / 440V? Here is one of the photos from the auction.



Is it worth going after or should I just run the other direction? what do you guys think?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 14, 2013)

Dan--it is a bridgeport and looks like it is all there--It is a newer model than mine so I would think it is worth watching the bidding--if it would be an upgrade in your shop and you don't mind cleaning it up then maybe someone else could give you a better estimate of its value----it must be worth at least $700, and it isn't that far from you


----------



## xalky (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not absolutely positive on this, but I believe you can rewire it in the motor for 220 3 ph. I believe most ,if not all, bridgeports can be 440 or 220 3 phase depending on how you wire it in the motor. Maybe someone else can confirm.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't read the motor plate in any of the photos, but one shot does show what looks like a couple wiring diagrams on the motor plate. If the contact gets back with me I'll see if he will check that for sure.  Any idea of what type head it has from the photo?  It is likely to be R8? It is obviously a step pulley drive, from one photo.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is the serial number list and how to find it on the machine.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Nov 14, 2013)

RandyM - Thanks for the serial number info.  The serial number they gave must be the head, since it starts with a J.   I did get a reply from the auction contact.  He told me that the machine has been sitting outside for a couple years and the condition is poor. He considers it a parts machine. He did not seem interested in getting any more information for me (I had asked a couple other questions that he didn't answer).  I'll keep an eye on it - he did indicate that they would load the trailer for the winner of the auction. My next problem would to make sure my trailer is up for a 300 mile trip with that kind of load, and getting it off the trailer when I get it home. I wish I knew someone that could get over there and see how much wear this is in the lead screws and ways.  Oh the joys of on-line auctions! Also, Dave Smith - Thanks for your input.

Dan


----------



## RandyM (Nov 14, 2013)

SEK_22Hornet said:


> RandyM - Thanks for the serial number info.  The serial number they gave must be the head, since it starts with a J.  Dan



Yes Dan, many mistake the stamping on the head as the serial number. I did at first. Good luck.


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 14, 2013)

Let me add .... Mill itself may be a clapped out POS but
if you look closely at the pic notice the Servo brand power feed on the X.   Those alone are $$$.  Next notice what appears to be inductive DRO scale on Y and if Im mot mistaken the head unit and mtg arm removed and plopped on the table.   I have that same Newall Topaz unit and they are $1500 at least.   Obviously we have no clue if either the feed or DRO are functioning but if so its something to consider.


----------

